# plowing parking lot



## katchley (Oct 29, 2009)

when you are plowing a long distance, ( automatic transmission) what gear do you push the snow in to be easiest on truck? And what is a good speed to push snow?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

welcome to the site
I usually hust run in DRIVE...no O/D
any speed under 70 is safe.....lol


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

katchley;916871 said:


> when you are plowing a long distance, ( automatic transmission) what gear do you push the snow in to be easiest on truck? And what is a good speed to push snow?


Put it in drive and go! If you have a trailer/tow mode use it. How fast depends on activity in a lot. In an apartment complex, you don't want to go fast because of people coming outa nowhere. If your in a shipping yard in the middle of the night, "let er' eat". Just have to see what's productive. I have a few places I'll hit 45 mph (no windrows :laughingor so on a lighter snow and then I have a few that 10 is to fast.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Xforce 1;916889 said:


> Put it in drive and go! If you have a trailer/tow mode use it. How fast depends on activity in a lot. In an apartment complex, you don't want to go fast because of people coming outa nowhere. If your in a shipping yard in the middle of the night, "let er' eat". Just have to see what's productive. I have a few places I'll hit 45 mph (no windrows :laughingor so on a lighter snow and then I have a few that 10 is to fast.


I would not even attempt to go 45 mph with my blade down.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

REAPER;916904 said:


> I would not even attempt to go 45 mph with my blade down.


With no curbs, pot holes and nothing but wide open flat ground, why not?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

20 mph at most, automatic tranny in 2nd gear or first depending on the snow load and the differential gear ratio.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

honestly 15 to 20 mph is plenty in a wide open lot. Much faster than that you start getting blow over, and can't see where in the hell your going anyhow. I also just use drive in my trucks, also turning on the haul/tow mode. It changes the shift points in the tranny, and give you more power to push.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Xforce 1;916911 said:


> With no curbs, pot holes and nothing but wide open flat ground, why not?


i can't remember for sure but when i installed a new boss plow somewhere in the instructions it said do not exceed 14 mph...i thought because of the airbags going off if you were to hit something


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Rc2505;917293 said:


> honestly 15 to 20 mph is plenty in a wide open lot. Much faster than that you start getting blow over, and can't see where in the hell your going anyhow. I also just use drive in my trucks, also turning on the haul/tow mode. It changes the shift points in the tranny, and give you more power to push.


I didn't say it was the thing to do, It's just that in the middle of the night it's boring. It just helps keep me awake for a while and as far as blow over, I agree but I have a large rubber flap on my plow that I run. I take that back, I had one on there but cut it up for some of my other plows to use.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

xtreem3d;917316 said:


> i can't remember for sure but when i installed a new boss plow somewhere in the instructions it said do not exceed 14 mph...i thought because of the airbags going off if you were to hit something


some people just should answer things


----------



## TRKling (Nov 1, 2008)

Xforce 1;916911 said:


> With no curbs, pot holes and nothing but wide open flat ground, why not?


Oh, I don't know.. maybe because I doubt you have Bonnell, Wausau-Everest or equivalent plow on the front of that truck.

Unless you got DOT truck/specs, I can't fathom why you'd want to risk tearing your equipment up... but it's your money and equipment.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

shifting into the highest gear will reduce trans temp

how much snow and how wet is important consideration

tc


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Avitare;917733 said:


> shifting into the highest gear will reduce trans temp
> 
> tc


Not always true. Finding a gear that allows you torque converter to lock while maintaining enough speed and RPM's to keep the snow moving will help to reduce trans temps.


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

stay in the RPM sweet spot-I use 1st because my tranny guy put extra clutches/bands in 1st gear for takeoff, then usually 2nd is good up to 35 mph, so I hardly ever get out of 2nd in hi range. Keep an eye on your gauges, & if you plow alot it'd be wise to put a tranny temp gauge in. 
Lugging it in too high of a gear can burn up your bands & torque converter


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I plow in D and tow/haul mode. As long as you know there aren't any suprise manhold covers or anything like that sticking up, getting some speed souldn't be too much of an issue.

For the record, I highly doubt anyone will be plowing fast enough in a parking lot for their TC to lock up, but more power to you if you can lol.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

katchley;916871 said:


> when you are plowing a long distance, ( automatic transmission) what gear do you push the snow in to be easiest on truck? And what is a good speed to push snow?


I think if you need to ask this question you shouldnt be plowing.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Xforce 1;916889 said:


> Put it in drive and go! If you have a trailer/tow mode use it. How fast depends on activity in a lot. In an apartment complex, you don't want to go fast because of people coming outa nowhere. If your in a shipping yard in the middle of the night, "let er' eat". Just have to see what's productive. I have a few places I'll hit 45 mph (no windrows :laughingor so on a lighter snow and then I have a few that 10 is to fast.


How big are these lots that you plow at 45 mph?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

katchley;916871 said:


> when you are plowing a long distance, ( automatic transmission) what gear do you push the snow in to be easiest on truck? And what is a good speed to push snow?





Scott's;918777 said:


> I think if you need to ask this question you shouldnt be plowing.


I think it's an excellent question. One of the best asked lately.

I go up to 20 sometimes. That's only in places I know I are in good shape, and the snow is heavy enough to not blow everywhere.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

cretebaby;918783 said:


> How big are these lots that you plow at 45 mph?


It's around 12 acres with approx. 3/4 mile long road coming into it. Not even a light pole in the middle of it, they are all on the outside in the grass or on the building. Very nice break from the rest of the accounts!xysport And 45 mph is what I HAVE done but is not what I do all the time. I just "play" around a little once in a while. I've only done it a couple of times just seeing how far I could "throw it". Looks cool! I didn't mean to start a bashing conversation with some of the comments. All well, it's all good. Just wish it would snow.


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

i run 4 low 2nd or drive, depends on how deep the snow is. as far as speed, i don't go any faster than
10 to 15 mph, plowing is not nascar let the truck do the work. my boss plow manual states,
do not exceed 40 mph transporting plow and do not exceed 14 mph when plowing.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

2COR517;918845 said:


> I think it's an excellent question. One of the best asked lately.


I thought it was a great question as well. My uncle was in the plowing business for decades and I asked him the same thing when I started. His answer to me was "Fast enough to move the snow, yet slow enough to not break the equipment". I know it was not the answer I was hoping for yet it holds alot of truth. If you go too slow, you may end up trying again. You need the momentum to get the snow from point A to B. Now if you go too fast, the plow might be constantly tipping forward (tripping) and that can cause un-needed stress on the equipment.

What I learned is to relax and go slow at first. With time and experience you will learn what is a comfortable speed for you depending on the surface you are plowing. I leave my tranmission in drive. If I need more torque for a heavy wet snow, then I might opt to put it in 4-lo to at least make the first pass, then 4-hi and take small amounts to the pile each pass.

Like somebody stated, gear ratio makes a difference. I have to add that the type of tire matters as well. Currently I use a regular style tire that was probably made for a van or something, nothing fancy. Next set of tires will be a mud terrain style. Some prefer the all terrains. Everybody has their reasons for what they chose. My choice to go with mud terrain tires next is because some of my customers are in the middle of nowhere. If I get stuck, the aggressive tread may just save me a tow bill and probably several hours waiting for the tow truck.

Hope I helped ya out a bit.

Happy Holidays,
Matt


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Avitare;917733 said:


> shifting into the highest gear will reduce trans temp
> 
> how much snow and how wet is important consideration
> 
> tc


Wrong. Higher RPM's keep the fluid flowing through the cooler, pan and tranny.



Xforce 1;916889 said:


> I I have a few places I'll hit 45 mph (no windrows :laughingor so on a lighter snow and then I have a few that 10 is to fast.


You plow like a granny. I hit 45 in first gear.


----------



## sparky2410 (Nov 26, 2009)

Xforce 1;918904 said:


> It's around 12 acres with approx. 3/4 mile long road coming into it. Not even a light pole in the middle of it, they are all on the outside in the grass or on the building. Very nice break from the rest of the accounts!xysport And 45 mph is what I HAVE done but is not what I do all the time. I just "play" around a little once in a while. I've only done it a couple of times just seeing how far I could "throw it". Looks cool! I didn't mean to start a bashing conversation with some of the comments. All well, it's all good. Just wish it would snow.


If the lot is big enough to do 45 mph.... Put a freakin loader in it **** th e pick-up!!!!


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;919129 said:


> Wrong. Higher RPM's keep the fluid flowing through the cooler, pan and tranny.


Wrong in a way. Higher RPMs create higher temps. In order for the fluid to be properly cooled, yes you need the flow of the fluid. Yet the air flow needed to cool that hotter fluid is also cut drastically when not moving as fast as if in a higher gear. Therefore the tranny temps will be hotter than if a higher gear was used. Think I am wrong too? Then try to take a 20 mile drive in a lower gear and then shift into the higher gear for the drive back. The transmission fluid temps WILL be hotter in the lower gear than if the transmission was in a higher gear.

Matt


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

the higher the gear the higher the temp, plow in low and save your trans, plowing snow is not daily driving.
thats why they say, dont use over drive when pulling heavy trailers, its hard on the trans. the lower the gear the less chance of slip, slip is friction- friction is heat.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

I never said anything about overdrive. Overdrive is known to slip when pulling/pushing. Overdrive is such a high gear that a big hill even without pulling any trailer can cause it to slip. Of course that type of high gear is harder on it no matter what you are doing. When I mentioned a higher gear I meant drive...not overdrive. Guess I should have been more specific.

As far as higher the gear higher the temp... my tranny temp guage would beg to differ on that. It is not a big difference yet there is a difference. Maybe part of the reason is I only do residential driveways out in the country. My transmission temp and engine temp guages actually drop when doing a driveway and that might be caused by the plow blocking the radiator and tranny cooler when driving down the road. My comment was based on my experiences with the type of plowing I do. My service area is not confined either, I go out as far as 25 miles from home. So lots of time with the plow up blocking the colling system. It actually gets to cool down when plowing..lol.


Matt


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jzeller4;919010 said:


> i run 4 low 2nd or drive, depends on how deep the snow is. as far as speed, i don't go any faster than
> 10 to 15 mph, plowing is not nascar let the truck do the work. my boss plow manual states,
> do not exceed 40 mph transporting plow and do not exceed 14 mph when plowing.


Yeah, and we ALL follow those recommendations. 



MattR;919475 said:


> Wrong in a way. Higher RPMs create higher temps. In order for the fluid to be properly cooled, yes you need the flow of the fluid. Yet the air flow needed to cool that hotter fluid is also cut drastically when not moving as fast as if in a higher gear. Therefore the tranny temps will be hotter than if a higher gear was used. Think I am wrong too? Then try to take a 20 mile drive in a lower gear and then shift into the higher gear for the drive back. The transmission fluid temps WILL be hotter in the lower gear than if the transmission was in a higher gear.
> 
> Matt


Totally different.


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

i was just stating what the book said, in transport i dont stay under 40 mph. but plowing with a auto trans
i try to take it easy on it. when i was plowing with my old 79 with a 4 speed i didnt care so much, But they
dont build tranys like they did back in the day. and as far as the over drive thing i was making a point. the higher the gear the hotter the temp. thats just the way it is. you can say im wrong all you want but when im plowing and your putting in a new trans then we will know. its not my truck or my bill so i dont care
tear it up.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Go as fast as you want, the faster you go the more abuse things are going to take. I'm not worried about trans temps, my Allison never goes above 160* plowing snow, then again it is a Suncoast stage 4 with a triple disc converter......... I'm more worried about a manhole, or a pothole that is going to trip the edge and throw the plow up in the air!!!!!! 

I usually drive FAST, but plowing I am very conservative, I do however like to hit the piles hard and lift the plow to pile snow high. I have seen too many bent and twisted plows from hitting curbs, or other things, I'll take it easy. One guy here has a Fisher 8'6" HD straight blade that he hit a curb with doing about 30mph, it looked like a wing plow after that.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

jzeller4;920153 said:


> are you always a smart as* ??? whats 70k + ?? I got 206.000 on mine, when you get to that point then run your mouth. and if you plow like you think, then ya you are in trouble...
> some people just dont get the point that some of us are here to try to help others, and others just get on to run there mouth. ya know it all dont ya !!! why dont you just change your name to super man or would dick head fit just the same....... wesport


:laughing:

i plow with a manual trans i stay in first at about 10 to 12 mph. but if i had a truck that shifted on its own then i would be in trouble because i have a lead foot. i agree with others plow at a speed that you think will be the best and that you feel confertable with. as you get experience then you could go faster when needed.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;919649 said:


> Totally different.


Now that has to be the most informative reply within the whole website.  Seriouslly, I see you reply tons more to somebody mentioning walmart (something that has been beaten to death 20 times over) and all I get is a "Totally different"?? I feel deprived..lol

Matt


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

jzeller4;919010 said:


> i run 4 low 2nd or drive, depends on how deep the snow is. as far as speed, i don't go any faster than
> 10 to 15 mph, plowing is not nascar let the truck do the work. my boss plow manual states,
> do not exceed 40 mph transporting plow and do not exceed 14 mph when plowing.


if you plow in 4 low all the time, your gonna screw up your trans, why dont you just put it in 4 high and drive, works great and you can push anything, well at least i can push anything even a little gm or chevy. and most definetly a import truck! ussmileyflag wesport


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

ajslands;920281 said:


> if you plow in 4 low all the time, your gonna screw up your trans, why dont you just put it in 4 high and drive, works great and you can push anything, well at least i can push anything even a little gm or chevy. and most definetly a import truck! ussmileyflag wesport


Well at least I am not the only one that thinks like this. 4 high and drive is all you need. Tranny temps stay cooler (at least for me they do) and still plenty of power to push snow and other "things" out of the way.

Matt


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

cretebaby;919566 said:


> Xforce, I think your full of,
> View attachment 67665
> 
> 
> :laughing:


That's a good pic!!!!!:laughing: I like that. If you think a I am full of it, you should try it sometime. It's fun.:salute:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

and if you plow at a high speed (higher than 20 mph) you run a higher risk of dameging equipment,


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Rc2505;917293 said:


> honestly 15 to 20 mph is plenty in a wide open lot. Much faster than that you start getting blow over, and can't see where in the hell your going anyhow. I also just use drive in my trucks, also turning on the haul/tow mode. It changes the shift points in the tranny, and give you more power to push.


I totally agree!!


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

everyone has there own tricks of the trade, there is times i plow in 4 high, with 2 inch of snow ya 4 high,
but when you are working a truck hard, then i use 4 low. with my ton truck loaded down with salt i have plowed in 2wd, its all in how the truck is working in it and is it a heavy or light snow. i also feel that plowing at 45mph would look unprofessional. but thats just the way i see it. its not my trucks or my lots so i dont care.


----------



## jzeller4 (Oct 2, 2008)

ill pass on the hugs and kisses there mark. and dick is a name and head is somthing a lot of people
dont use LOL !!!!!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

There sure is a fair amount of automatic transmission fundamentals mis-information in this thread.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

B&B;925124 said:


> There sure is a fair amount of automatic transmission fundamentals mis-information in this thread.


But, interestingly enough, trip edges never came into the conversation.....


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

B&B;925124 said:


> There sure is a fair amount of automatic transmission fundamentals mis-information in this thread.


Well how about you tell us what is correct? You are the expert....


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

Obviously the opinions here are all over the map. I have (1) truck that we use to plow. It's a '96 Dodge 2500 with an automatic transmission (ATS actually). I started my plowing business with this truck. I have found that plowing in DRIVE with the transfer case in 4LOW is what works best for this truck. The truck has a service box on it and is very heavy (about 12k#). I can easily plow snow in drive but I don't like to do it for many reasons. Fist is that it seems to waste copius amounts of energy (and fuel) slipping the clutches just rying to get rolling after direction changes. Furthermore the transmission feels as if it's slipping most of the time. I just can't believe that pushing in DRIVE (with the T-case in High) will reduce the transmission temp. It's backwords logic. I understand that you will get more air flow but if the trans is slipping the air flow won't keep up with the amount of heat being generated by the slipping. If you talk to any trans builder they will tell you that slip=heat. This is the main cause of auto trans failure, or really it's the torque converter that usually fails in an auto trans (very rarely, if ever, is it the cogs that fail). When I am in 4LOW DRIVE the transmission will shift quickly until it hits the top gear and locks. The engine is hardly even working and therefore is not consuming much fuel. The biggest problem with this method is trying to make tight turns. You can feel the binding in the drive train (because everything is locked up). I don't like this but when we are plowing the thin layer of ice gives enough slip to keep it from tearing itself up. 
On another note, if your transmission is slipping when you are in OVERDRIVE then the trans is already toast, or it will be soon. In OVERDRIVE the transmission is desigend to be completely locked up with no slipping. If the grade is to steep for the load and the requested speed (throttle position) than it should downshift instead of slipping in OD.
I am not a mechanic but I have been making my living around trucks and equipment for a long time. I am commited to getting the most production from my equipment while getting the most usable life from it. This is key to making money with equipment. This committment has led me to getting answers about what it takes to make it last, which has led to my opinions in this matter. If I'm wrong than I request that someone set me straight. I would rather be wrong and operate my equipment correctly. 
Many on this site have come to trust B&B's opinion on mechanical matters. May he come forth and enlighten us all!
Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

JDiepstra;925459 said:


> Well how about you tell us what is correct? You are the expert....


I have plowed for along time and I put the truck in drive and go, again not anything hard to do at all.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

B&B;925124 said:


> There sure is a fair amount of automatic transmission fundamentals mis-information in this thread.


It's fun to read the whole thread at once......


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

80% of the heat generated in an auto trans stems from the torque converter and the shearing action the fluid goes through as the fluid coupling is being performed in the converter as the converter is nothing more than a hydrostatic drive thus it uses fluid to produce a means of coupling the engine to the trans. And in doing so creates a great amount of heat which is absorbed and passed out of the trans to be cooled, anything you can do to lessen that heat produced will prolong the life of the trans and converter as a whole. And one way to do that is to keep the RPM's of the torque converter ABOVE it's stall speed as much as possible which reduces it's inefficiency and thus it's heat production. And to do that under low ground speed/ high load demands you need RPM's, which requires either a lower gear or more ground speed while in a higher gear. More ground speed isn't usually possible during plowing conditions so a lower gear is chosen instead. Transmission are smart these days but they're still not smart enough for a plow truck, thus they still require manual input from the operator in order to be in the correct gear for max efficiency and life. Which applies to the engine as well. Lugging along in to high a gear with a good sized load out front does nothing but add heat to the engine and trans for which it then has to remove. Reduce the heat production in the first place and you increase it's service life.


As to how much RPM's should be run; has many variables. The stall speed of the converter itself, the individual gear ratios of the specific trans and the engine thats ahead of that trans (gas or Diesel, big or small), the axle ratio, the ground speed you're attempting to run at, the distance you're traveling in a single pass, the load on the truck etc. And this why you hear so many different "methods" of what guys use that they claim "work fine" so to speak as some need more or less gear multiplication under different conditions do to these variables but it would take a book to explain them all for each application. That's the operators job to know what is the correct gear for the task at hand, no different than a manual trans. 

Additional benefits to the extra RPM's is more cooling flow for the heat that is still generated regardless of what you're doing...and as a plus those extra RPM's assists in keeping the charging system ahead of the electrical demands of the plow and other electrical accessories running. Guys who lumbar around at too low of an RPM are also usually the ones who have charging system "issues" so to speak. And excellent operator can plow all night with a 100A alternator and a stock trans cooler and never have a problem.

Regardless, the bottom line trick is to keep RPM's above the torque converters stall speed for maximum heat reduction and overall efficiency, regardless of what gear it is that's needed to do so.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

B&B;925778 said:


> 80% of the heat generated in an auto trans stems from the torque converter and the shearing action the fluid goes through as the fluid coupling is being performed in the converter as the converter is nothing more than a hydrostatic drive thus it uses fluid to produce a means of coupling the engine to the trans. And in doing so creates a great amount of heat which is absorbed and passed out of the trans to be cooled, anything you can do to lessen that heat produced will prolong the life of the trans and converter as a whole. And one way to do that is to keep the RPM's of the torque converter ABOVE it's stall speed as much as possible which reduces it's inefficiency and thus it's heat production. And to do that under low ground speed/ high load demands you need RPM's, which requires either a lower gear or more ground speed while in a higher gear. More ground speed isn't usually possible during plowing conditions so a lower gear is chosen instead. Transmission are smart these days but they're still not smart enough for a plow truck, thus they still require manual input from the operator in order to be in the correct gear for max efficiency and life. Which applies to the engine as well. Lugging along in to high a gear with a good sized load out front does nothing but add heat to the engine and trans for which it then has to remove. Reduce the heat production in the first place and you increase it's service life.
> 
> As to how much RPM's should be run; has many variables. The stall speed of the converter itself, the individual gear ratios of the specific trans and the engine thats ahead of that trans (gas or Diesel, big or small), the axle ratio, the ground speed you're attempting to run at, the distance you're traveling in a single pass, the load on the truck etc. And this why you hear so many different "methods" of what guys use that they claim "work fine" so to speak as some need more or less gear multiplication under different conditions do to these variables but it would take a book to explain them all for each application. That's the operators job to know what is the correct gear for the task at hand, no different than a manual trans.
> 
> ...


SOOOoooo, put it in neutral and floor it?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

REAPER;926143 said:


> SOOOoooo, put it in neutral and floor it?


Isn't that what all the pros do?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;926383 said:


> Isn't that what all the pros do?


Works for Deco.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;926397 said:


> Works for Deco.


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Need more smilies!!!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

you guys i found this great way to plow snow!!!!!!! LOCK YOUR HUBS, PUT TRUCK OR TOWN CAR IN 4 HIGH, AND THEN DRIVE!!! IT WORKS GREAT! TRUST ME...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JDiepstra;925459 said:


> Well how about you tell us what is correct? You are the expert....





B&B;925778 said:


> 80% of the heat generated in an auto trans stems from the torque converter and the shearing action the fluid goes through as the fluid coupling is being performed in the converter as the converter is nothing more than a hydrostatic drive thus it uses fluid to produce a means of coupling the engine to the trans. And in doing so creates a great amount of heat which is absorbed and passed out of the trans to be cooled, anything you can do to lessen that heat produced will prolong the life of the trans and converter as a whole. And one way to do that is to keep the RPM's of the torque converter ABOVE it's stall speed as much as possible which reduces it's inefficiency and thus it's heat production. And to do that under low ground speed/ high load demands you need RPM's, which requires either a lower gear or more ground speed while in a higher gear. More ground speed isn't usually possible during plowing conditions so a lower gear is chosen instead. Transmission are smart these days but they're still not smart enough for a plow truck, thus they still require manual input from the operator in order to be in the correct gear for max efficiency and life. Which applies to the engine as well. Lugging along in to high a gear with a good sized load out front does nothing but add heat to the engine and trans for which it then has to remove. Reduce the heat production in the first place and you increase it's service life.
> 
> As to how much RPM's should be run; has many variables. The stall speed of the converter itself, the individual gear ratios of the specific trans and the engine thats ahead of that trans (gas or Diesel, big or small), the axle ratio, the ground speed you're attempting to run at, the distance you're traveling in a single pass, the load on the truck etc. And this why you hear so many different "methods" of what guys use that they claim "work fine" so to speak as some need more or less gear multiplication under different conditions do to these variables but it would take a book to explain them all for each application. That's the operators job to know what is the correct gear for the task at hand, no different than a manual trans.
> 
> ...


Happy now JDip...........?

This turned out just like when you argue with liberals, point out facts and they walk away with their tails in between their legs.

Well said B&B, you said what I half knew but no way in this world could have explained it so anyone could have understood it. And I did learn a couple new things as well.


----------

